# Mistking



## lionfishuk (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anybody bought Mistking systems from jungle frog?
Are these people good and trustworthy?
Has anybody used the System that Dartfrog sell I would be interested to hear your thoughts.
cheers. :2thumb:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I use Lucky Reptile super rain and i cannot fault it. Powerful, simple to install and use. Only downside is having to buy a hygrostat at added expense (50 quidish) to regulate the humidity levels correctly..but then again, that a vital piece of kit in itself. If your looking to buy you may be able to procure a lucky reptile super rain system that's a little older as they recently brought a new one out.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I use a mistking, ordered the starter kit from poland (before junglefrog opened) and I've never looked back!! Since ordered extra nozzles, tubes, fittings etc from Mark at Junglefrog and the service has been top notch. Beats anything available on the market, far better than the "pet shop available" ones which come in slightly cheaper, and better than the pollywog and dartfrog ones at roughly the same price. Long term you won't regret getting one.

Dave


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you need a hygrostat for the Mistking, or does it run on a timer?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

I've purchased a mist king complete system from jungle frog.hes a good guy and good company to deal with


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Gratenkutzombie said:


> Do you need a hygrostat for the Mistking, or does it run on a timer?


It'll run on a timer, they actually sell a mistking timer which is great. Or if you prefer, you could run it off a different timer (such as the lucky rep seconds timer) or a hygrostat.

Dave


----------



## JungleFrog (Sep 25, 2012)

Cheers for the kind words Dave and Mike. :2thumb:



Gratenkutzombie said:


> Do you need a hygrostat for the Mistking, or does it run on a timer?


The MistKing Ultimate system we sell has a seconds timer included. 

:cheers:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

JungleFrog said:


> Cheers for the kind words Dave and Mike. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pleased to, always happy to recommend a business with good customer service. I'll be ordering a few bits before long, may well be time for another system soon too.

Dave


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

I have a mistking from JungleFrog, and it is well worth the money. Virtually silent, and really good service for every part I needed to order from them! I did design a backing board I used on my laser cutter for mounting the whole system to a wall, or a rack like I did. If you want to know more, let me know!


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

It is essentially just a pump (with a pressure release valve if you get one with the zipdrip or whatever it is called) and it runs on a seconds timer.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

As discovered today, do not use cheap pipe on te mistking, I had some left over from an irrigation system, it developed a pin sized hole, and the pressure behind it was incredible. I now have a perfectly misted reptile room as well (luckily I left tat particular pipe longer than it needed to be). Use proper PU pneumatic pipe. Otherwise you will regret it. I have ordered a long coil to replace all the cheap stuff. Luckily it never happened near the plug socket . . . .


----------

